# Starter Hilfe installieren



## Gexle (7 Februar 2014)

Hallo

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen.

Habe heute Starter Software runtergeladen und habe auch alles installiert...

Hab dann das Programm gestartet aber da kommt die Meldung Starter Hilfe nicht installiert.....

Habe dann noch das Vol_3_STARTER_V43_SP3_HELPS runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren aber keinen Erfolg.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen??

Danke euch


----------



## adiemus84 (8 Februar 2014)

Servus,

du musst das HELPS-Archiv in das gleiche Verzeichnis entpacken, wie die Installationsdateien für den Starter und erst danach das Setup für den Starter starten. 

Steht auch auf der Download Seite des Starters unter Vorgehensweise zur Installation.


----------



## Gexle (8 Februar 2014)

Ok Danke dir


----------

